# WW1 detailed airplane pictures.



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2010)

here some pictures i found. later more of them . Enjoy... i did

edit

I deleted the big pics minus one ( as example) See my other post in this thread for all of them.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Very interesting. 
Thanks for sharing the rare pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing. 

I would recommend uploading the pictures as part of zip file (or similar and therefore remove the large images currently being observed). Resized versions could be posted alongside a zip file containing the full resolution pictures.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing. 

I would recommend uploading the pictures as part of zip file (or similar and therefore remove the large images currently being observed). Resized versions could be posted alongside a zip file containing the full resolution pictures.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2010)

Great stuff Snautzer! A little large but great material.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool photos Snautzer01. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Nice find. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would recommend uploading the pictures as part of zip file (or similar and therefore remove the large images currently being observed). Resized versions could be posted alongside a zip file containing the full resolution pictures.





rar file would be 138 mb for full resolution..  any takers? 95 files in total

i will resize the pictures to a smaller size.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

small resolution.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

next


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

still more


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

and more


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

and some more


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

guess what


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

and still


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

41-45


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

46-50


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

51-55


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

56-60


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

61-65


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

66-70


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

71-75

The guy is Anthony Fokker.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

76-80


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

81-85


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

86-90


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2010)

91-95


----------

